# EZ Groom?



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Has anyone used EZ Groom Silky Almond shampoo and conditioner?

This is what my breeder recommended. She shows her dogs and has a lot of wins under her belt, so I don't doubt this would work well.

My concern is how harsh/chemically it is. First of all, I don't want anything to harsh for her when she's a puppy. Secondly, my boys and I have some chemical sensitivities. I don't really want to bathe her in something that will make the rest of us suffer.

Has anyone used this stuff, or any EZ Groom stuff before?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I haven't used this product, I use Bio-Groom Super White for Tim and I've been using Burt's Bees Baby shampoo the couple times I had to bath Mae. I don't think you will need anything heavy duty for your pup in the beginning, you might want to just wait for investing in an expensive dog shampoo until Lulah gets her adult coat. She's not going to get that dirty especially since it's winter. The baby shampoo is easier to rinse out then what I use on Tim.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Biogroom products are coconut oil based, so easy on the coat and skin.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

krandall said:


> The Biogroom products are coconut oil based, so easy on the coat and skin.


That's good to know!

I just got thinking about something else...I have a nephew with nut allergies. If the EZ Groom Almond shampoo/conditioner have almond oil in it, I won't be able to use it!


----------

